# Security update E-mail repeated daily after update applied



## kjpetrie (May 4, 2014)

Every time I run `freebsd-update install` I get an e-mail at the next update check time:

```
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 5 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 9.1-RELEASE from update2.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.

The following files are affected by updates, but no changes have
been downloaded because the files have been modified locally:
/etc/mail/sendmail.cf
/etc/mail/submit.cf

The following files will be updated as part of updating to 9.1-RELEASE-p12:
/boot/kernel/linker.hints
```

/boot/kernel/linker.hints bears the modification time of the last time I ran the command. Why would I continue to receive this e-mail when the file has been updated?

*Update:* `uname -r` showed p10 when the e-mail was showing p12, so I have now rebooted. I think it is likely that is the answer.


----------



## kjpetrie (May 10, 2014)

*Re: Security update E-mail repeated*

Just to let people know the problem continued after the reboot, so I ran `freebsd-update install` again, but the e-mail still comes every day.

How do I troubleshoot this?


----------



## Presence (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Security update E-mail repeated daily after update appli*

I have the same issue. I've rebooted several times since it first appeared. Currently on 9.1-RELEASE-p13. I can verify that /boot/kernel/linker.hints is updated everytime freebsd-update is run, but it continues to prompt updating it again on subsequent runs.


----------



## kjpetrie (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Security update E-mail repeated daily after update appli*

See https://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=46369. It seems there's a bug in the update system.

I'm getting a little disappointed by the time this is taking to fix.


----------

